# Vitamin C



## pygocentrus da 3rd (Jun 19, 2007)

I try and supplement my fish with vitamins esp vitamin C to boost immune system for disease resistance..Whats some good supplements to use?..currently i use vita chem but its not cheap..whats a cheap way to supply vitamin C to fish?


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Weekly waterchanges & a wide variety of foods is plenty & all that's needed.


----------

